# Gravely Snowblower part needed



## royalrockpa (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a Gravely snowblower that is missing the Front Pinion Bearing Cap. I need to find out where I can get a replacement.
Thanks,
Walt


----------



## robbie1pointer (Oct 19, 2011)

do you have the part #? I think i might have one


----------



## royalrockpa (Dec 6, 2011)

Great! The part number is 6341P1. I would also need the gasket (6339P1), Torrington Bearing (9660P1), and washer (9659P1). Thanks!


----------

